
Is Captain America a Biological Weapon? - cmrivers
http://www.bifurcatedneedle.com/new-blog/2017/12/20/is-captain-america-a-biological-weapon
======
cmrivers
My guess is that human enhancement for military use will be subject to
international negotiations in the coming decades, but will probably not be
considered under the Biological Weapons Convention.

For further reading, the Atlantic published an article a few years ago on this
topic:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/could...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/01/could-
human-enhancement-turn-soldiers-into-weapons-that-violate-international-law-
yes/266732/)

